# Seashell Bottle Stoppers



## Bob in SF (Mar 24, 2019)

A friend asked me which wine pairs well with shellfish.

I drink an occasional beer and know nothing about wines.

His question inspired a little trove of seashell stoppers - hoping they'll pair well with shellfish.

Steps - 2 stage PR casting:
50ml centrifuge tube - these have very smooth interiors to avoid cell damage.
Add shells, dichro film slivers for added bling.
Fill to the 25ml mark with Mixol blue tinted PR mixed with a bit of mica powder.
Cast overnight at 50psi.
Add densely mica-pigmented PR up to the 35ml mark to conceal the drilled/tapped bottom, cast again overnight.
Cure x 1 week.
Castings pop out easily.
Wrap the castings with foam tape for protection while drilling and tapping on the lathe.
Wet sand to 2400 grit, then polish as usual:












Many leagues short of Jules Verne's work, but fun in the shallows.

Happy Sunday - Bob


----------



## mark james (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh I like those a lot Bob!  Makes me want to go SCUBA diving soon.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 24, 2019)

Go for it, Mark!


----------



## mark james (Mar 24, 2019)

Bob in SF said:


> Go for it, Mark!



End of May, and again in July! :bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies022:


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful Bob!  From concept to execution.  
I’ve used a lot of odd things for molds from yogurt cups, medicine bottles, cottage and Mac and cheese containers, pop cans and etc.  I  never would have thought about 50 ml tubes.  I guess we use what we find in our surroundings.  I love your creativity and never get tired of seeing your shared masterpieces. Can’t wait to see what’s  next.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 24, 2019)

Heartfelt thanks, John!

Always fun.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow!!! Those are fantastic Bob!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2019)

Bob, Did any of your shells or dicro film “surface” in the top section of the stopper?....would a CA finish be in call if so?


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks Cody and Charlie!

Charlie - No dichro film surfaced - but yes, I would have finished with CA if it had surfaced.  

No film or shell was harmed in the production of these stoppers.  The resin had its moments, but the shavings could be up-cycled into a toupee or other wearable art.

I only lathe-contoured the bottoms, then 2400 mesh wet-sanded the surfaces prior to polishing with Novus 3, then Novus 2, then Hut Ultra Gloss Plastic polish.

(I've provided the details to assist current forumites and future archaeologists)

- Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2019)

Bob in SF said:


> Thanks Cody and Charlie!
> 
> Charlie - No dichro film surfaced - but yes, I would have finished with CA if it had surfaced.
> 
> Thanks Bob.....yes, I understood you only turned the bottom resin....great technique on these stoppers!


----------



## magpens (Mar 24, 2019)

Those bottle stoppers are absolutely gorgeous, Bob !!!!!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 24, 2019)

Those are beautiful! Best of all, your technique allowed the shells to remain whole rather than when parts are turned away, which makes for a very professional looking piece.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 24, 2019)

Many thanks Mal and Jay!


----------



## BSea (Mar 25, 2019)

Bob in SF said:


> No film or shell was harmed in the production of these stoppers.  The resin had its moments, but *the shavings could be up-cycled into a toupee or other wearable art*.


:laugh:

That's really funny, and so true.

BTW, very nice stoppers.  I may have to try one of those too.  And like Mark, it makes me want to go scuba diving.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks Bob!

I too have had great times under the sea.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 29, 2019)

Very cool Bob.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 6, 2019)

Those are pretty awesome Bob


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks Martin!


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 11, 2019)

Those are very nice!


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks Bobby!


----------

